# Parameterwert eingeben in Abfragen



## knowledge (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe eine Datenbank von Access 97 in Access 2002 konvertiert. Einige Abfragen  in Access 2002 funktionieren nicht so, wie sie in Access 97 funktioniert haben. Ich bekomme immer eine Meldung "Parameterwert eingeben", obwohl ich in Formular schon alle Werte eingegeben habe, das heisst einmal muss ich in Formular Werte eingeben und nach dem Klicken auf der Schalfläche "Reduktion 1" muss ich nochmal die Eingabe wiederholen. Ich habe ein  Teil von der Datenbank als Anhang zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## waterhouse533-lp (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo knowledge,

 die Meldung "Parameter eingeben" habe ich immer bekommen, wenn ich irgendwo im Statement einen Spaltennamen falsch geschrieben hatte.
 Möglicherweise ist durch das Konvertieren bei Dir eine Bezeichnung geändert worden?


----------

